# LED floodlight



## Martin in Holland (27 Feb 2016)

Has anyone use(d) LED floodlights above a low tech tank with good results?
I am thinking of getting a few for my 120 cm tank, but I have no idea if they would be any good and which one I should get (2 x 20 Watt....or 2 x 100 Watt....) LED is still a on known light for me.


----------



## Colinlp (27 Feb 2016)

I run a large marine tank and use them over my sump for growing Chaetomorpha for nutrient removal. The cool white or 6500C versions work very well, ugly as sin but cheap enough. My sump compartment is 20" square, in the past I used a 50W and it grew very well, now I use a 20W (to reduce heat in the cabinet) and it doesn't grow as well as it did but still grows. If heat wasn't a problem I would go with the bigger lamp again


----------



## zozo (27 Feb 2016)

Roy our Greenfinger  is using floodlights above his tanks, seeing his journals says enough. Tho it's not above a 120cm tank, which i think probably is 50cm height?? I'm using diferent kinds of leds above my 3 tanks at the time, anything 40 cm and bellow i'm pretty confident they are sufficient.. If it'll work for higher tanks i'm not realy that sure, probably never will find out since i'm not planning to build be anything bigger/higher than 40 cm. All depends also on the type of plants bellow it of course.


----------



## Nelson (27 Feb 2016)

zozo said:


> Roy our Greenfinger  is using floodlights above his tanks


2nd post for pic .
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy.39963/#post-433938


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Feb 2016)

zozo said:


> Roy our Greenfinger  is using floodlights above his tanks, seeing his journals says enough. Tho it's not above a 120cm tank, which i think probably is 50cm height?? I'm using diferent kinds of leds above my 3 tanks at the time, anything 40 cm and bellow i'm pretty confident they are sufficient.. If it'll work for higher tanks i'm not realy that sure, probably never will find out since i'm not planning to build be anything bigger/higher than 40 cm. All depends also on the type of plants bellow it of course.


I didn't mean 120cm deep....maybe that wasn't clear of me...haha....my tank is 45 deep


----------



## BruceF (27 Feb 2016)

I put two 90w led floodlights on a 29g tank yesterday to try them out. One is a spot light and one is a flood light. It is too soon for me to relate how well they work but I do like the light penetration. I did start with one but added the second because one didn't light the whole tank well. fwiw.


----------



## rebel (28 Feb 2016)

I use an auto light over my 30 cube nano. It's 27w 60 degree lenses. Probably slightly too spotty for my preference. Gives a great shimmer tho. Can't complain at $12.99 delivered....


----------



## Martin in Holland (29 Feb 2016)

I've ordered 3 LED floodlights of each 20W, the worse thing that could happen is that I get a huge algae outbreak. The lights are dirt cheap (about 3 euro each, incl delivery), so no pain if it would workout for me.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## dean (13 Mar 2016)

Martin have the lights arrived ?


----------



## shrimpaholich (13 Mar 2016)

i recently switched my fluorescents to led flood lights. best move i ever made. i had to put a wire with a plug on them but easy stuff there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (13 Mar 2016)

shrimpaholich said:


> i recently switched my fluorescents to led flood lights. best move i ever made. i had to put a wire with a plug on them but easy stuff there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Love to see some pics


----------



## shrimpaholich (13 Mar 2016)

40B with 100w warm white for algae growth. this is a brackish tank for opae ula.

next is my display tank in the main room




2 - 20w cool white on the sides and a 50w in the centerish. they are on a piece of hard plastic but i need something better. it blocks too much light.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpaholich (13 Mar 2016)

i trim about $30 worth of hornwort out once a week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (13 Mar 2016)

shrimpaholich said:


> 40B with 100w warm white for algae growth. this is a brackish tank for opae ula.
> 
> next is my display tank in the main room
> 
> ...



The 20w look slim where you get them


----------



## shrimpaholich (13 Mar 2016)

amazon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (13 Mar 2016)

Any links for that slim looking 20W?

Tanks are looking good!


----------



## Martin in Holland (14 Mar 2016)

dean said:


> Martin have the lights arrived ?


Yes and they give a very nice light in the tank....I'm happy so far.


----------



## dean (14 Mar 2016)

Martin in China said:


> Yes and they give a very nice light in the tank....I'm happy so far.


Can you post some pics or even a video


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Mar 2016)

You can go to my journal to see how the light are.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/new-layout-for-my-120cm-tank.40290/#post-437234


----------

